# To inject or not?



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 27, 2018)

So still relatively new to the smoking game, officially have had my smoker for just over a year now and still learning each time I use it. 

So my question, should or shouldnt I be injecting my shoulders and bigger chunks of meat? 

I have a MES40 that I love and been turning out some decent food for someone who had 0 info about what I was doing a year ago.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 27, 2018)

I'll tell you what my Dad told me eon's ago,
If you don't try it, you will always wonder.
So try it. Look to the 'sperts here who do inject and follow their que.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 27, 2018)

Depends what you are making. If curing meat such as hams, Canadian bacon, dried beef, etc., I like to inject so I'm sure the cure is reaching the deepest interior parts of the meat. If you are just smoking a large butt or shoulder, they are not going to dry out during the smoking process and really don't need the added moisture.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2018)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> So my question, should or shouldnt I be injecting my shoulders and bigger chunks of meat?


Hey Kevin , how are ya . I do alot of injecting . For smoked meats , I don't inject butts . I do inject  chickens , beef round and pork loins . Look for Tony Chachere injection marinade . Pump the meat full and rest over night in the fridge . Then smoke as you do to a safe internal temp . Rest after smoke and enjoy .


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 27, 2018)

A good dry or wet brine suffices to help with moisture retention and add some surface flavoring.
They don't really _'need'_ the extra moisture of injected brine or flavor marinades, but damn, the extra flavor you can add is incredible.
One thing to know about and be prepared for with cuts like Butts/Shoulders is a longer cooking time, which can be much longer.  I had one injected Butt take almost 20 hours.
There is also the added benefit of tenderization with some brines and marinades.

Man there are huge discussions about injectables for briskets, and their ingredients benefits, e.g. sodium phosphates.
But that is a huge can of worms.

I often inject poultry and various cuts of pork.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2018)

Sodium phosphate is what makes the injection worth doing in my opinion . Tony C's creole butter , jalapeno butter and roasted garlic all contain sodium phosphate . I use Tony's , but also make my own .


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks guys appreciate the good info.  Ive used some of Tony Cs seasoning before with good results but never on the grill or smoker. 

Have to keep thinking about the injector stuff. So far, luckily, nothing has come out dry yet. Rub whatever Im smoking the day or nite before smoking and let it sit in the fridge before hitting the smoker.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 28, 2018)

I inject all the pork butts I do. It adds alot of flavour to the finished product. If you look into curing, just remember that's very different then non cured products and another beast to deal with all together!

I plan this weekend to do a jalapeno butter injectable into a pork butt, specifically to shred up for taco meat for instance. This to me, is what makes injecting that much better. Flavour combos and having them ready in advance.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2018)

If I'm doing two butts for a family gathering then I'll inject one of them for a different flavor profile. Sometime I inject just for a change of pace. You need to spice things up once in a while so they don't become mundane/routine. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2018)

I use Tony C's in just about everything, they all add some incredible flavor. Their ham injection is really something else!
Walmart usually has all their flavors this time of the year, so I always stock up, cause they don't carry all of them year round.
Al


----------



## zwiller (Nov 28, 2018)

All good points made already, especially regarding curing.  I inject pretty much everything I do BUT I use restraint.  You'd be hard pressed to tell I did but the end result is another level better than without.  TonyC is awesome but obvious, that could be a good thing.  The injector last a long time if you take care of it.  For a subtle effect try a simple 10% injection of apple juice into a shoulder/butt.  Also, lots of guys like to inject Cherry Dr. Pepper.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Their ham injection is really something else!


The praline honey ham ? You could eat that on a bowl of ice cream . That's one of the injections that has 0 % sodium . I assume because it's made to do a ham . I used on pork loin . Great flavor , but lacked salt , due to me not reading the ingredients . I need to try it on a ham , or add salt to use it on un cured meat .


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the help fellas appreciate. Lots to consider still or if I hit a short phase of should or shouldnt I trying doing some injecting. 

So to follow this up, anything I should look for or stay away from in an injector? Ive seen the injectors from $10 to like $130 a pc.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2018)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> So to follow this up, anything I should look for or stay away from in an injector? I


Buy a bottle of Tony's and use the one that comes with it . Take care of it , and dont store the plunger inside the body . It will last you a long time .


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2018)

Check the label on the meat before you inject. If you see salts and phosphates, it was injected by the supplier.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 28, 2018)

I was tired of the tiny syringes that came with the Tony C's kit. Got a large stainless syringe from Amazon (2oz) 3 needles and extra silicone seals for about $16. They have about 50 listed that all look the same. Made sure it was all stainless (including needles) and guaranteed. Works way better than the little plastic syringe. Easy to use and clean.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 28, 2018)

Scott those were some of the ones I was looking at actually. 

I will have to keep the salt and phosphates if I go that route. We do when we buy turkey to brine. Try to find the lowest salt content possible, which usually ends up being the store brand turkey, even better at Thanksgiving when we can get it for .39 a lb with like a $40 purchase


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 28, 2018)

The turkey I injected was factory brined. But they can still be dry if overcooked. I still like to inject with butter, broth, and seasoning to insure a juicy flavorful bird. I also do a rub on top of and under the skin and let sit overnight before smoking.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 28, 2018)

You guys using Tony's ought to try Cajun Injector marinades, they are the original creator of the cajun injectable marinades and I like them a whole lot better. My favorite 2 are creole butter and roasted garlic and herb.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2018)

You can make your own injection fluid with whatever flavors you like, maybe steeping herbs in it. Then pour it through a very fine screen so you don't clog the needle.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> You guys using Tony's ought to try Cajun Injector marinades, they are the original creator of the cajun injectable marinades and I like them a whole lot better. My favorite 2 are creole butter and roasted garlic and herb.



I guess it's all about what you & your family like. I have tried the Cajun injectables & we like Tony C's better. I don't believe they make one for ham, so if you get a chance try Tony's ham injection.
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 29, 2018)

Did not know Tony's made one for ham. I will look for it, thanks Al.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 29, 2018)

Man, ham is pretty rich already and pumping it...  That said, seems like everyone was brining AND pumping their birds this year.  They probably dipped it ranch dressing before eating too...  :p


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey, we didn't dip turkey in ranch. The brining helped though. Bird was so tender you could use a spoon to carve it <not quite that tender, but pretty close. You could how ever easily cut sliced  pieces into smaller sizes with a plastic spoon. I tested that the next day to see>.

I still think injecting pork butts is the best thing to do though if you want to get unique flavours in!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 29, 2018)

I didnt even care that much for turkey and Thanksgiving until we started brining our turkeys. We have a couple favorites, guiness brine, bourbon, black tea and orange is my fave. The guiness brine does have a rub to go with it, might have to try rubbing the bird the nite before putting it in the oven or smoker


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 29, 2018)

My last injected turkey I was sopping up the juices with handfuls of meat shredded off the carcass.
YUM!


----------

